# Aquarium Controllers / Computers in the planted aquarium.



## webworm (25 Jan 2009)

Are people using Aquarium computers / controllers in the planted tank world ? 

If yes, I'd be interested in what models / features you're using.

If no, is it because they're something missing that you'd like to see.

Cheers

Stuart


----------



## Superman (25 Jan 2009)

I think the trend is no as pH computers etc can be a pain due to co2 etc.


----------



## TDI-line (25 Jan 2009)

I've got 2 Dennerle computers linked to mine, CO2 is by ph computer but i don't recaliberate often and i basically let it run 24/7 due to tank size, the other one was for my heating cables (which are gone btw), so this just gives me accurate digital temperature.


----------



## james3200 (25 Jan 2009)

I use the Aquatronica on my discus tank. I don't use it to control the co2, i have that on a timer programme to keep a constant flow in the tank.

U can see some more info here on what i use it for - viewtopic.php?f=35&t=571&start=80


----------



## Themuleous (26 Jan 2009)

Mostly, I dont think there is any need for computers.  The fert system used by many means that precise control of the levels in a tanks is necessary.  Similarly, its a very simple process to add a few ml of a liquid fert to a tank each day.

They also tend to be expensive, so unless there is money to burn it makes sense to priorities other things over a computer.

Sam


----------



## hellohefalump (26 Jan 2009)

I think computers are SERIOUSLY COOL!  But I have other things to spend money on, so they're way down my priorities list.


----------



## scottturnbull (26 Jan 2009)

I'm interested in using computers to control the environment for growing plants etc. The problem is that most systems don't actually make life easier, unless you are growing on a massive scale. For hobbyists the extra work usually isn't worth it. You end up replacing one boring chore with another. Also, because these systems are used for education, for business, and for research, the manufacturers are inclined to overcharge excessively.

So yes in theory, I would like to see a range of data acquisition/environmental control systems specifically for aquatics. In practice, I'd rather not have the luxury if it comes at considerable expense, and needs constant care and attention to work.

If someone invents a mass spectrometer that sits in the aquarium, and never needs calibration, I'd be all for it.


----------

